# URGENT HELP NEEDED - Save Sapphire!



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

All,

Please read this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/338152-poor-cat-what-will-become-her.html all the way through.

As we can't find anyone local to collect Sapphire for us ...we have thought of a cat courier!

Home

Lovely lady I spoke to and she'll give CC a 1/3 of a discount as she is a rescue and this is a welfare case!

Rough quote so far is £150 if anyone can help me towards this cost then please PM me as every little is gonna help me get this poor ill girl to CC.

I've already said I'll pay for her spay which CC knows but will need a hand for the courier.

Once I have a confirmed quote once I have both parties postcode I'll post here but it's roughly going to be the £150 mark.

Let's save SAPPHIRE! (sorry if I spelt her name wrong  )

Naturally is anyone you know is near south Yorkshire and can begin the transport for free to take turns to Oxford then please suggest otherwise this is a very quick solution to get her to catcoonz as quickly and as safely as poss

Thank you all once again for your help xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Deleted post


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you sweetie, I can't wait to see Sapphire safe :crying:

xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Deleted post


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you hunni bun!!! Just got it, trying to call Michelle back as have all postcodes now & can deliver her after 5 to CC  yippee xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So glad Sapphire is going be saved  :yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for all your hard work everybody.

There is still time for Sapphire to find her own loving home before xmas.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

All thanks to WJ, CC, CG, WLBSH...everyone really...all so :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

And you Cheryl, dont leave yourself out.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> And you Cheryl, dont leave yourself out.


Can't thank meself that's not humble at all 

hehehehe, read other post hun, that poor girl xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope she isnt pregnant, poor girl looks so ill, she will never cope with a litter.

Im really sorry guys but if she is pregnant and has cat flu i will be forced for the health of this girl to spay at all costs, not what i would wish to do but i have to think of this girl's health first.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I hope she isnt pregnant, poor girl looks so ill, she will never cope with a litter.
> 
> Im really sorry guys but if she is pregnant and has cat flu i will be forced for the health of this girl to spay at all costs, not what i would wish to do but i have to think of this girl's health first.


sometimes you simply have no choice CC


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Where's my lovely kitty donators to help us lot again to help transport this girl. 

Got £60 so far, only need around £80 more...link this thread anywhere you can

I've been quoted 

£200
£150
£185
£190

..... Obviously I can choose whichever one as soon as I have a little help, waiting on two more quotes (hoping they'll be less but let's see :lol

 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Just sent a bit, sorry it's a slightly weird amount!


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

just read the other thread, poor girl. i;m assuming you've mnaged to arrange transport? if not i live about 20 miles from doncaster give or take a bit. i'm quite happy to pick her up and keep her in my spare room til someone, or the cat courier, can pick her up.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

turnips said:


> Just sent a bit, sorry it's a slightly weird amount!


Hehe thank you so much!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

bella2013 said:


> just read the other thread, poor girl. i;m assuming you've mnaged to arrange transport? if not i live about 20 miles from doncaster give or take a bit. i'm quite happy to pick her up and keep her in my spare room til someone, or the cat courier, can pick her up.


Oh my gosh could you?? Michelle is just doing a rescue and gonna call me on her return as I have postcodes now but ideally want this girl safe & out the cold until able to do so.... That would be fabulous x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry Bella do you have other cats? This one could be sick so don't want to risk infection in your house. CC would be able to explain better to you xxx


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

i'll help anyway i can, or meet someone somewhere, sort of a rolling drive and get her to wherever she needs to be asap. yeh i have a cat and dog. what about the rolling drive idea?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

If members can start doing small hurdles & get as close to CC as possible then that would be fantastic ... The money I have ill just send straight to CC for emergency spay and infection treatment if we don't use it on transport or give whoever doing the run the fuel cost of course...

Guys anyone out there who is in a similar area? 

Xx


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

where does CC live? just so i know wht direction to google


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

bella2013 said:


> where does CC live? just so i know wht direction to google


Oxfordshire Hun so straight down the map really. 2.3 hours away I believe xx


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

ok. i'm willing to pick her up and go to nottingham area, if someone would meet me there to carry on some of the journey. thats all i can afford petrol wise lol.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

bella2013 said:


> ok. i'm willing to pick her up and go to nottingham area, if someone would meet me there to carry on some of the journey. thats all i can afford petrol wise lol.


Nottingham is fantastic & ill cover your fuel costs! I'm almost certain one of these girls can meet you there without a doubt!!! Please PM me your mobile number Xxx


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

PM'ed you. fuel costs are great but that nothing compred to getting her out of there. 
when were you thinking of getting her picked up?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

bella2013 said:


> PM'ed you. fuel costs are great but that nothing compred to getting her out of there.
> when were you thinking of getting her picked up?


Hun could you pick her up urgently? Either tonight or tomorrow?

I really don't her left there 

I'm going to do another thread for the final hurdle of transport from Nottingham xx


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

tonight would be better i think as i work all full time 8 til 5 and tomorrow nights too late i think really. she needs to see a vet asap really from what i've been reading. if not it would have to be friday daytime.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

bella2013 said:


> tonight would be better i think as i work all full time 8 til 5 and tomorrow nights too late i think really. she needs to see a vet asap really from what i've been reading. if not it would have to be friday daytime.


Can you grab her now for me?

I'll PM you her address as I have that now xx


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

yeh i'll get ready is someone else gonna do from nottingham? i'll ring mother in law and see if she can come with just for safety. 23 year old girl on her own at god knows where lol


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

bella2013 said:


> yeh i'll get ready is someone else gonna do from nottingham? i'll ring mother in law and see if she can come with just for safety. 23 year old girl on her own at god knows where lol


Bella wait hun, lady just rung said she's locked up down the road in the pitch dark so she won't do tonight but will to tomorrow or Friday

FFS

xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Deleted post


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Bella wait hun, lady just rung said she's locked up down the road in the pitch dark so she won't do tonight but will to tomorrow or Friday
> 
> FFS
> 
> xxx


OH FGS!!!!!!

Is this woman for REAL?????? :cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> OH FGS!!!!!!
> 
> Is this woman for REAL?????? :cursing::cursing::cursing:


Sadly she is. She is such a wrongen on every LEVEL!!!! xxx


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

grr this is so annoying, all prepared to get her aswell.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

bella2013 said:


> grr this is so annoying, all prepared to get her aswell.


I know hun, it's so frustrating.

Guys we still need someone to do Nottingham to Northampton ...can anyone help? I can arrange someone from Northampton.... xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Bella.

And as for the owner, has she never heard of a torch.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

i think going in the daytime however might be a bit more sensible, both for me and sapphire, she might not have had much handling and might spook easily in the dark.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

bella2013 said:


> i think going in the daytime however might be a bit more sensible, both for me and sapphire, she might not have had much handling and might spook easily in the dark.


you will be able to get a good look at the surroundings that these cats are living in too. it will help to know what the place is like if we are all to report her


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bella, be careful and thankyou.

Cheryl has sent donations of £70.88 for sapphire, this will be used £55 spay and the remainer for antibiotics. Thankyou.

Anybody who wishes to see a vet receipt once treatment has been done please ask, or i can just ask Cheryl to put on the forum for me. 

IMPORTANT; IF ANYBODY HANDLES SAPPHIRE AND HAS OTHER CATS PLEASE BE CAREFUL OF INFECTIONS, WE SUSPECT SAPPHIRE MAY HAVE CAT FLU OR HERPES VIRUS.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Bella, be careful and thankyou.
> 
> Cheryl has sent donations of £70.88 for sapphire, this will be used £55 spay and the remainer for antibiotics. Thankyou.
> 
> ...


No receipt needed here just her safe & warm (and transported via PF networks ) then I'm happy as lary  :lol: xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Deleted post


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Bella, be careful and thankyou.
> 
> Cheryl has sent donations of £70.88 for sapphire, this will be used £55 spay and the remainer for antibiotics. Thankyou.
> 
> ...


i will take my clothes off in the garden  and put hem straight in the wash, cant risk Bella getting ill.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Make sure you dont get arrested for streaking.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Deleted post


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

not in my garden hopefully 

just hope it all goes to plan


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Deleted post


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I'm proud to share a forum with you all.:thumbup1:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh well done all of you! :thumbup1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You are all STARS. Well done all of you.


----------

